# rescued pigeon



## robertm56 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello, Im brand new to this forum
Could some one please tell me what kind of pigeon I have?
I have looked quite a lot at pictures on the internet, and haven't
been able to find one like him.(or her) The color is white with light
brown wing feathers. On the back of the neck, the feathers are purpleish
brown

Thanks, Robert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Robert. I can't tell what type of pigeon you may have as there are many, many different breeds and color combinations in pigeons. How did you come to have this pigeon? I assume it does not have an identification band on the leg, but if it does and you post all the letters and numbers from the band, then that should lead us in the right direction.

Terry


----------



## robertm56 (Dec 22, 2012)

The bird flew inside the building where i work looking for food day after day. My boss decided that we would have to find a way to get rid of him, as he was being a distraction and a nuisance(being at the workplace where customers walk in and out) so i lucked out and was able to capture him. No identification. Have decided to keep him. He eats well and is in good health. Robert


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for caring about this little guy/gal, and Welcome to PT. 
He's obviously a Domestic bird. Possibly someone's pet or escaped from a loft. Luckily he found you, or he would eventually be hawk food. A single bird is easy prey, as opposed to in a flock.....strength in numbers, more eyes to watch for predators. There are over 300 breeds of domestic pigeons.....and they make wonderful pets. 
If you could post a better picture, we might be able to figure out what breed he is. In the meantime, if you poke around the forum, you will find all the information you need to know. If not, just ask


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree, he/she is clearly used to humans and searched them out when he flew into your workplace. Might be a Tippler or some other domestic breed.

What sort of setup do you have for him/her ? Cage, enclosure (or not), heated or unheated, food, etc ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe if you posted more or better pictures we could have better guesses.. I was going to say a type of tippler too..but really not sure.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's amazing the similarity with the pigeon i found. I am sure it's a she, because she is tamed and nice. Lol please do not scream : discrimination male/female
She has a band. CNTU so she's a trillper. I think mine & yours Robert look like twins, well.. except the colors.


----------



## robertm56 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Dima, you're bird is beautiful! I posted some new pics of mine, Robert


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.Nice looking pigeon.


----------

